# Front End Clunk on '02 Altima



## jrcado (Nov 7, 2006)

There is a clunk, or more of a popping sort of sound coming from the passenger side when travelling over a series of bumps. Its very annoying at times. They shop tried to find it. In the process they installed 2 new front struts, a passenger side strut mount and the passenger side control arm, and they also checked the items below. I have also tightened the strut brace, and the noise is still there and only coming from the passenger side. Please help.

-Worn bushing in upper strut mount
-Bad strut
-Bad spring
-Worn ball joint
-Worn motor mount
-Loose bolts on the factory strut brace


----------



## Paul79UF (Jan 23, 2003)

I had something similar happen on a GM car. It ended up being the front wheel bearing.


----------



## benbailey84 (Dec 9, 2010)

cv axles? are you sure they replaced the struts?


----------



## PbLead (Aug 8, 2009)

Who's they? Because I doubt seriously they know what a broken engine mount looks like on these cars. I have replaced mounts that independent shops said were ok. I pulled the mounts out in two or more pieces. Take the washer bottle out and look at it yourself. Post a pic real quick. I'll tell you if it's good or not.


----------

